

Eight Retailers That Will Close the Most Stores - jaequery
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/eight-retailers-that-will-close-the-most-stores-173320796.html?page=2

======
pwg
The link in the post is to page 2 of 2, here is the single page link:

[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/eight-retailers-that-will-
clos...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/eight-retailers-that-will-close-the-
most-stores-173320796.html?page=all)

